# Portable media device not recognized in XP



## kalisto01 (Nov 14, 2005)

I recently purchased the Samsung YH-999 portable media player and for the past two weeks i simply cannot make it be recognized by windows.I followed the instructions as described in the manual for the player install and wmp10. The unit charges and powers on and i can see the various menus as well as see the drive capacity. It doesn't show up in My computer and Media player 10 doesn't see it also.I checked various forums to find a solution and tried the solutions mentionned and still no change. I always have to tell windows what kind of device i'm installing. In Device manager it shows up as MTP device and the properties tab tell me that the device is working properly. I tried the registry fix of the Enum hive and giving permissions to read acces to the Everyone group. I also tried the sc stop and start umwdf in the run window. In the control panel under the portable media tab my compact flash card is seen in there and Media player recognize it .Thinking that something might interfering with the install of the unit i re-formated the windows partition (not quick format) and re-installed windows. At that moment there was nothing else installed and all USB devices were unplugged. I tried then to install it and still no result. I then added SP 1 and tried it and again no success. After that i installed SP 2 and tried again . The result was the same again.I also tried on my laptop to see if it would work but that was also a dead end. I'm running out of ideas on how to fix this problem. From what i've seen elswhere it seems that these kind of players are kind of hit or miss situations. They can work on one computer and on the next one they absolutely refuse to work. I've read similar stories about problems with players from Creative and IRiver regardless of them being media players or Mp3 players . Any help on this problem would be greatly appreciated because the player was bought used on Ebay and i cannot return it to Samsung. As mentionned above the unit powers on and seems to function properly and from what i've read elsewhere i'm not the only one with this problem. Thanks.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ kalisto01
Welcome to TSF :smile: .
Nice first post. Seems you have done your homework and attempted many ways to resolve your problem. I am answering because your post as been unanswered for almost 24 hours. Unfortunately, you may be right and that there may be something wrong with the item. Maybe that's why it was on Ebay. The only thing I see in the manual that you did not mention was running 'windows update' to get the latest updates available. But it sounds as if Windows is recognizing the item and installing the correct drivers, since it appears in 'device manager' correctly. Your only recourse may be to attempt to get Samsung to take it back in exchange for a new one. Or find someone with a computer that the thing works on, and sell it to them. Sorry I don't have a better answer for you :4-dontkno 

Those things look pretty cool tho  :grin:


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know if this will help you,but go to the control
panel and double click on windows media connect.


----------



## kalisto01 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Player still not recognized*

I finally brought the device to a repair centre in january and got it back this weekend. They changed the USB plug on the unit. They even left on the unit some songs,pictures and the video content on the install CD to show that it's working. I'm trying as best as i can to have it working with my desktop and laptop pc's but i still can't have it recognized by windows. Of course media player 10 doesn't see it .This thing is driving me nuts. I only get the mention that the MTP device is working properly in device manager. When i get to select which driver to install in the add hardware screen i have the choice of the one from the cd which is dated in 2002 and another one dated in 2004. I tried with both and still no results. As mentioned in my original post i have sp2 installed and tried various solutions for it like giving permissions to the everyone group in the registry. I disabled USB power management. If i can't make this thing work i think i'm gonna put it on sale on Ebay and let somebody else have the headache of making this work. The unit is working since they managed to install stuff on it . It seems to me that these kind of units either work with your computer or they don't. From all the posts i've seen on the net about these kinds of players i'm not the only one with this kind of problems. Frankly i will never recommend somebody buying one, they're not worth the hassle. I bought the unit in late october and as of this date i haven't used it. Anyway i would appreciate any kind of suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Goodger (Jul 2, 2008)

I have had exactly the same problem and I just fixed it, I thought the solution would be worth sharing since it took a LOT of hunting to find it.

The problem is a software error (not hardware). Device manager said that my MP3 player (A samsung YP-U3 by the way) was working perfectly well, but in My computer/Control panel, there was no portable media device to double click on. It worked on other computers fine, but not mine. For some reason this little hack fixes the problem.

It's just a simple registry hack. Backing up the registry would probably be a smart idea first, then go to "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Usb", and right click the Usb folder and go to permissions. Add the group "everyone" (you can type it in when you click add) *and make sure you tick the "full control" box.*

Then go to advanced and untick "inherit permissions..." and "replace permissons...", basically make it look like the picture I've attached (if it works).

Hit OK on everything, and stick your mp3 player into the usb port (I didn't have to restart) and it comes up in My Computer magically.

The original solution that I found is here:
http://ask.creative.com/SRVS/CGI-BI...T=ws:http://ru.europe.creative.com,case=14275

By the way I do have XP, its just a Vista skin.

Hope it works for you!


----------

